# brown spots on the anubias



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

A picture would help, my first guess was a high light setup? causing diatoms


----------



## mrduna01 (Nov 27, 2011)

I have the same thing so I'm following along. I'm familiar with diatoms which wipe off easily but this does not as in the op case.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

does it look like this? :O




- thefisherman


----------



## Emlabma (Jan 27, 2012)

My lighting is 2 X fluval powercompact 13 W, and its probably a part of the problem !! I started to lower the photoperiod.

It's difficult to see on the pics but we certainly some spots...


----------



## Emlabma (Jan 27, 2012)

Close up !


----------



## Emlabma (Jan 27, 2012)

If its algae, should I be able to remove them of the leaves be cleaning them ?? Because, right not, when I rub them, it dones nothing !!!


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

it's algae. soak them in an h2o2 solution for a few hours. then try rubbing lightly with a bit of brillo pad or something.


----------



## Emlabma (Jan 27, 2012)

peroxyde ????
Is that a little trash !!!
what are the proportions of that solution ??


----------



## thefisherman (Oct 15, 2011)

i would leave it alone bro... the pic i had of my anubias was bad news rhizome rot... almost impossible to stop. i had to shave off all the brown stuff and basically hack up my poor little plant till it was a stump.

of course i had the rhizome buried in the gravel like you do (which bu the way i learned you shouldn't ever bury the rhizome below the sunstrate... so replant it! lol) so i replanted the stump in a crevice in my driftwood and all is well now. mind you this took 4 maybe 5 months to recover. slow growing little buggers lol


- thefisherman


----------



## aweeby (Oct 1, 2011)

Mmm yes good point. Take that rhizome out of the substrate, stat. 

But anyway, the stuff on the leaves is most def. algae. i suppose you could also do nothing. The algae's not really harming it at this stage. i meant, if you're REALLY bothered by those spots, then you can do a h2o2 soak. I just get a 5g bucket, fill it halfway or so, and dump in a splash of perox. Maybe about 50-80ml? anubias def can handle it ime. Excel would also work but that's more expensive.


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Agree with aweeby & thefisherman, green spots indicate green algea from high light.

I place a glass lid and keep small potted plants on it, also raising lights 6in helps also.


----------

